# Performance Test



## derBachelor (22. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand wie ich einen Performancetest durchführen kann? Möchte Flex, Silverlight und JavaFX auf die Performance vergleichen. Gibt es irgendwelche Messtools oder Statistiken??

MFG


----------



## objcler (22. Okt 2009)

dtrace


----------



## derBachelor (22. Okt 2009)

wo gibts d-trace? weißt du wie man das bedient?


----------



## objcler (22. Okt 2009)

derBachelor hat gesagt.:


> wo gibts d-trace? weißt du wie man das bedient?



Über dtrace gibts bei Google ein einstündiges Video.


----------



## QuickAndDirty (16. Nov 2009)

hab mit performance tests angeschaut bei der Performance der Animation ist Javafx deutlich langsamer gegenüber Silverlight und Flex sobald es viele Objekte werden die bewegt werden. Silverlight und Flex sind da in etwa gleich gut...aber Javafx wird sich verbessern und es ist opensource!....wie heisst es so schön: Alle hätten gerne mehr Performance...


----------

